# Computer opinions?



## SrsX (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm on the hunt for a new computer still, so-far I've found a few ones, however my budget is cut at $400.00.

I'm looking for:

Desktop Computer

4GB ram minimum (I got a few 8GB sticks laying around -- so I can upgrade it myself)

Wifi integrated

Graphics Card integrated

Just for fun I looked at a few PCs, one is a HP Pavilion 23" AIO PC | AMD A6-5200 / 1TB / 4GB / Win8 - it's on for $400 (roughly - it has a $400 sale - original price: ~$800).

Next is a Gateway DX4380 - AMD A10-5700 / 1TB / 8GB / Win8 - it's on for $430 roughly.

Lastly there is a ASUS | AMD-5500 / 1TB / 6GB / Win8 - has an APU, no WIFI built in. I have spare WIFI cards though.

What do you guys think?


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Dec 25, 2013)

If you are comfortable doing it (it's not difficult), you may want to consider building your own, especially since you have the ram for it.

Case w/PSU, Mobo, CPU, and a drive. If you already have a drive you can use for it, even better. You should be able to get into a decent i3 CPU this way.

You wont get the Windows license this way tho, but at least something to think about. I have not bought a pre-built desktop since 96'.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 25, 2013)

Getting a barebones kit may be the way to go. I did that many years ago, would do it again.


----------



## SrsX (Dec 25, 2013)

matt_securedspeed said:


> If you are comfortable doing it (it's not difficult), you may want to consider building your own, especially since you have the ram for it.
> 
> Case w/PSU, Mobo, CPU, and a drive. If you already have a drive you can use for it, even better. You should be able to get into a decent i3 CPU this way.
> 
> You wont get the Windows license this way tho, but at least something to think about. I have not bought a pre-built desktop since 96'.


Here's my problem:

I already have a custom built i3 and the CPU failed, also the CPU fan died a few days ago, and I don't have the time to build a new one.


----------



## MCH-Phil (Dec 25, 2013)

SrsX said:


> Here's my problem:
> 
> I already have a custom built i3 and the CPU failed, also the CPU fan died a few days ago, and I don't have the time to build a new one.


This was not caused by you building the PC personally unless you really jacked something up.  

For what you will get for $400 pre-assembled will be shit.  Just bottom line.  Welcome to celery hell.  I, as others, suggest building yourself to maximize your PC's potential.  Otherwise, what would it matter what model you get?  Your not going to get the most bang for your buck and will be stuck with crap processors and motherboards with 2x DIMM slots, instead of 4.  Or even better a board that only allows 2GB RAM modules max but has 4 slots.  Because you got the budget model with no room for any improvements.

I'd venture to guess your fan did not suddenly go out on the i3.  More than likely it was performing poorly and caused the i3 to overheat etc.

EX:

http://cpuboss.com/cpus/AMD-Phenom-II-X4-965-vs-AMD-A6-5200

The CPU from your post and the CPU I cheaply picked up for $50, 8 months ago, used, on eBay.


----------



## MCH-Phil (Dec 25, 2013)

Could not edit my last post twice I guess 

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2pJUG

Base Total: $337.95

Mail-in Rebates: -$10.00

Shipping: $19.97

Total: $347.92

 

Under budget and waiting for you to make $60 worth of upgrades.  Still a very decent machine that will last you many years.


----------



## pcan (Dec 25, 2013)

A Dell T20 microtower server with Xeon processor (NOT the cheaper Pentium G models). It has the latest Intel Xeon integrated triple output full-hd graphics and runs any desktop OS flawlessy. Street price is lower than the Dell web site price, at least here, and it fits your budget. Fans are very quiet. Wi-Fi card is not integrated, just buy a Wi-Fi usb stick.


----------



## hcjake (Dec 25, 2013)

SrsX said:


> I'm on the hunt for a new computer still, so-far I've found a few ones, however my budget is cut at $400.00.
> 
> I'm looking for:
> Desktop Computer
> ...


Do you have a link for the hp? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wintereise (Dec 26, 2013)

AIOs are gigantic waste of time, unless you're really in need of space and can't afford enough to store a box.


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Dec 26, 2013)

I would never buy a pre-built computer from a corporation (unless of course the price is so low that it's a steal) I'd take that funding and buy parts on newegg or fry's.


----------



## SrsX (Dec 26, 2013)

I managed to score a nice custom computer - parts:
16GB DDR3 RAM
1TB HDD (+ 1TB more HDD I had spare)
WIFI + Bluetooth
Intel Core I7
Intel HD Graphics

Total cost: $423.95 (w/o tax and shipping).


----------



## KuJoe (Dec 26, 2013)

The only time I build a custom computer anymore is when I have spare parts lying around (I regret leaving my last custom build in FL now but I hate how much room desktops take up).

I only buy laptops/netbooks these days for portability and space and even then I only buy HP due to my past experience with other brands (Acer would be my second choice because my wife had one of there budget laptops and it's the only computer she's owned that I never had to touch). HP has always treated me good and they are extremely reliable.

HP Pavilion dv2000z (2006) -> HP Mini-Note 2133 (2008) -> HP Mini 210 (2010) -> HP Elitebook 8470p (2013) & HP Envy 15z (2013)


----------



## NodePacket (Dec 26, 2013)

CPU Wise, I can only recommend 1 for the best price! Intel i5 3570K with the Evo 212 Heatsink. Can run 4.4GHz ALL DAY


----------



## Coastercraze (Dec 26, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> The only time I build a custom computer anymore is when I have spare parts lying around (I regret leaving my last custom build in FL now but I hate how much room desktops take up).
> 
> I only buy laptops/netbooks these days for portability and space and even then I only buy HP due to my past experience with other brands (Acer would be my second choice because my wife had one of there budget laptops and it's the only computer she's owned that I never had to touch). HP has always treated me good and they are extremely reliable.
> 
> HP Pavilion dv2000z (2006) -> HP Mini-Note 2133 (2008) -> HP Mini 210 (2010) -> HP Elitebook 8470p (2013) & HP Envy 15z (2013)


I wouldn't trust HP at all. $330 to replace a faulty nVidia chipset that would overheat...

Much better brands out there include Sony, ASUS, and maybe even Toshiba.


----------



## fapvps (Dec 26, 2013)

Start with this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16859106529

Add this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2W019M6559

Use this code:EMCWVVP23, ends 1/1

Add this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833106136

And enjoy a solid machine.

Warning: This system uses EEC unbuffered RAM.


----------



## mitsuhashi (Dec 27, 2013)

Just curious, why are you replacing everything when it's just your CPU that died?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 27, 2013)

MCH-Phil said:


> Could not edit my last post twice I guess
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2pJUG
> 
> ...


Psst bud, you forgot to add the RAM.


----------



## MCH-Phil (Dec 27, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Psst bud, you forgot to add the RAM.


From the post he said "I got a few 8GB sticks laying around -- so I can upgrade it myself" so I would say don't spend money on something you already have


----------



## nunim (Dec 27, 2013)

fapvps said:


> ... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2W019M6559


That's a decent barebones, I wish they had that in Canada.  I'm building a desktop as my post XMAS present to myself as I'm tired of working on a laptop.  I'm looking at an AMD A-10, already grabbed 8GB of DDR3 1866, just trying to find a decent SSD, the Samsung 840's are what is usually used for VPS nodes right?  Looking at $400 with tax and shipping total, damn Canadian taxes...


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 27, 2013)

MCH-Phil said:


> From the post he said "I got a few 8GB sticks laying around -- so I can upgrade it myself" so I would say don't spend money on something you already have


Curse me and my skimming!  You win.


----------



## httpzoom (Dec 27, 2013)

Go for the cheapest you can that'll do everything you want well.

I used to be a technology whore, however now I tend to go for cheap stuff that'll do the exact job I need.

A 100% must is a SSD drive for OS at least. It'll make your computer much much faster than any other upgrade.


----------

